# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?

## crawlers1214

Em dự định cuối tháng này đủ tiền sẽ sắm con Lenovo TAB A10 nhưng thấy độ phân giải nó chỉ 800p chưa lên được Full HD 1080p nên không biết có được nét không nữa sợ nhìn ở khoảng cách bình thường mà mình vẫn thấy rỗ ấy .

----------


## thanhtrung

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

đẹp hết bác nhé nếu nhìn ở khoảng cách bình thường thì không thấy điểm ảnh gì đâu khi nào dí sát mắt vào thì máy nó mới rộ rõ điểm ảnh ,mình dùng hơn 1 tháng này rồi thấy đang để bỏ tiền ra mua đó ,giá tốt và 3G nhanh lắm

----------


## zmyr0893

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

tablet cần nhất là thời lượng pin tốt, trậu hơn smartphone

----------


## hongquang014

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

Lenovo có 1 em tablet trùm về pin đấy nghe đâu dùng liên tục trên 15 tiếng mới phải sạc bá đao thật ,mình thấy tablet lenovo dùng ổn bạn bè mình cũng có đứa dùng

----------


## machao112

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

em đó hình như cũng 10" thì phải viên pin nặng khỏi chê luôn ,Lenovo cũng có nhiều mẫu tablet độc đáo lắm đó

----------


## giamcannhanh

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

lenovo tổ chức ct mới nè mấy bác ,ai có máu phiêu lưu nên đăng ký tham gia thử đi mình thấy mấy ít có cơ hội đi du lịch và chơi trò chơi trí tuệ thế này lắm 
https://www.facebook.com/lenovoviet/app_359900554174717

----------


## quoctiepkt

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

được đó ,mình sẽ đăng ký 1 vé luôn, cái này chơi đội đó mà đội thì phải có tinh thần teamwork cao thì cơ hội giành chiến thắng là rất lớn

----------


## manhhung2206

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

thấy 10" nhưng kích thước nhỏ gọn ghê đó mọi người em Lenovo TAB A10 đó

----------


## thaoya

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

hình như độ phân giải càng cao thì càng tốn nhiều pin hơn phải không mọi người thấy mấy con tab mới của SS cao lắm nhưng pin thì chưa được 4h nữa đó yếu ghê luôn

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

đúng rồi đó mật độ điểm ảnh càng cao thì cần càng nhiều dung lượng pin để hiển thị nó nên con A10 này màn hình HD bình thường nên pin trâu hơn dù dung lượng thấp hơn,tablet thì cái tốn pin nhất là màn hình

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

bây giờ mình thích dùng máy tính bảng có thời lượng pin lâu dài à nhiều em tính năng khủng,màn hình siêu nét nhưng dùng ngày sạc 2 lần thì cũng chán

----------


## diemmy9x

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

tablet cũng có nhiều loại mà có loại pin khủng dùng 2,3 ngày mới phải sạc có loại pin yếu giá rẻ tùy nhu cầu mà mua mấy bác ,tablet giá rẻ bây giờ pin cũng tốt lắm

----------


## GMXV

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

Lenovo TAB A10 có công nghệ âm thanh Dolby đó nhé ,2 loa trước nên nghe nhạc xem phim cũng hay hơn và loa lớn hơn những con chỉ dùng mono .

----------


## abcbody

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

phải công nhận là loa tablet Lenovo âm thanh khá hay lớn hơn mấy hãng khác

----------


## thangvigreenland

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

chip đồ họa Mali 400MP trên A10 mạnh thuộc phân khúc nào vậy mấy bác .

----------


## akzhoan

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> chip đồ họa Mali 400MP trên A10 mạnh thuộc phân khúc nào vậy mấy bác .


con này là tầm trung bác nhé vừa đủ dùng thôi chứ không mạnh đâu ,chơi mượt những game phổ biến hiện nay .

----------


## vivawhite

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

có tấm hình cận cảnh nè thấy không bị rỗ gì cả

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

đẹp thật không ngờ 1 tablet 10" tầm trung thiết kế tốt thế này

----------


## b5fixel

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

chắc mình cũng phải tậu 1 em dùng quá ,đọc review thì nghe nói xài tốt,pin dùng 2 ngày mới sạc .

----------


## chotoidi

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

cũng tùy dùng cho việc gì nhưng viên pin dung lượng cao vậy thì 2 ngày là chuyện bt đó

----------


## bao245

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

10" thì kích thước cũng to đó nha nên ngốn pin cũng nhiều hơn mấy con 7-8" ,quan trọng là cấu hình A10 chỉ dừng ở mức tầm trung nên không cần nhiều dung lượng pin

----------


## kowalsky

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

nhưng chiến phim HD mượt mà là ngon quá rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,còn thì mua ipad 2 đi dùng ngon chẳng kém

----------


## chautuanpro91

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

ipad 2 giờ muốn mua hàng ổn định và còn mới thì cũng có khá nhiều khuyên mấy bác nên mua luôn bản 32gb dùng cho ngon lưu được nhiều thế hơn và đặt biệt là mình thấy bản này chạy ổn .

----------


## hoanganh1

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> có tấm hình cận cảnh nè thấy không bị rỗ gì cả


em nhìn tấm hình này là muốn mua ngay rồi đó .Có ai đang dùng Lenovo TAB A10 nữa không thế ,chắc phải tạo 1 topic chuyên về up rom,chia sẽ kinh nghiệm rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## b2ltpt

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

em này mới bán ra nên có thể chưa nhiều người dùng ,tablet 10" thì làm được nhiều việc hơn là 8'' trở lại đấy mọi người nhưng mình thích phím điều hướng để bên ngoài hơn là cho vào trong màn hình luôn

----------


## nguyenlan

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

tai nghe bluetooth kết nối với tablet dể không mọi người có giống như 2 đt kết nối với nhau không mình tính mua tai nghe bt dùng chung với A10

----------


## daiklinh688

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

dể òm đó chứ bật tai nghe bluetooth lên trước rồi vào tablet bật bluetooth sau đó vào phần setting bluetooth bật Visible cho tai nghe nhìn thấy A10 rồi bấm vào kết nối 1 lần duy nhất các lần sau nó điều tự động kết nối

----------


## minhtshop

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> lenovo tổ chức ct mới nè mấy bác ,ai có máu phiêu lưu nên đăng ký tham gia thử đi mình thấy mấy ít có cơ hội đi du lịch và chơi trò chơi trí tuệ thế này lắm 
> https://www.facebook.com/lenovoviet/app_359900554174717


mình là người thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm nên sẽ tham gia hết mình cuộc thi này luôn .Mùa này mà qua bên Seoul thì lạnh teo luôn ,thử sức chịu đựng của cơ thể luôn

----------


## minh200712

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> dể òm đó chứ bật tai nghe bluetooth lên trước rồi vào tablet bật bluetooth sau đó vào phần setting bluetooth bật Visible cho tai nghe nhìn thấy A10 rồi bấm vào kết nối 1 lần duy nhất các lần sau nó điều tự động kết nối


cũng hơi rắc rối nhỉ .

btw tốc độ 3G trên A10 cũng khủng thật lên đến 21mpbs cao hơn 3 lần tiêu chuẩn VN mình rồi ,mấy nhà mạng nghe nói cũng đã nâng cấp băng thông 3G lên

----------


## mapsieunhan93

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> mình là người thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm nên sẽ tham gia hết mình cuộc thi này luôn .Mùa này mà qua bên Seoul thì lạnh teo luôn ,thử sức chịu đựng của cơ thể luôn


giải thưởng 5000 đô là hấp dẫn nhất bác nhỉ ,giải thưởng 1 ct tổ chức online mình thấy cao nhất từ trước đến giờ đó

----------


## ngocquangyb

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> giải thưởng 5000 đô là hấp dẫn nhất bác nhỉ ,giải thưởng 1 ct tổ chức online mình thấy cao nhất từ trước đến giờ đó


mình thì thích chuyến đi HQ hơn tới đó mới tính tiếp chiến thuật chiến đấu ^.^

----------


## poscovn

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

tablet 10" chắc mọi người mua về mục đích cũng để xem phim mỗi tối đúng không nhỉ vì màn hình 10" mà lại rộng nữa thì xem phim sướng lắm ,làm cách nào để có thể chính độ sáng màu sắc trong phim đây nhỉ

----------


## developers

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

chỉnh độ sáng thì máy có sẵn còn chỉnh màu sắc muốn kiểu nâng cao thì bác dùng app MX Player đó nhé

----------


## dvitngoctu

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

cũng dùng MX nè xem phim mượt lắm mấy con chip lõi tứ xử lý full hd thì khỏi chê rồi mượt mà,tua lên xuống không bị khựng hình ,các bác nên dùng thẻ nhớ class 10 để máy chạy mượt mà hơn

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

A10 dùng chip lõi tứ 1.3ghz với xung nhịp auto đó vì thế mà nó tiết kiệm pin rất tốt ,máy ở chế độ stand by thì nó tắt 3 nhân còn lại và nhân đầu tiên chạy với xung nhịp rất thấp

----------


## dong2403

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> mình thì thích chuyến đi HQ hơn tới đó mới tính tiếp chiến thuật chiến đấu ^.^


qua đó thì đấy trực tiếp với mấy nước khác rồi ,làm đại diện cũng là 1 thành công rồi đó nhưng thắng toàn giải thì sẽ trọn vẹn hơn

----------


## 36hoangcau

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

dân công nghệ mình thấy đa số thông minh năng động lắm nên cuộc thi này mình nghĩ sẽ hấp dẫn lúc ở Seoul

----------


## BMG

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> A10 dùng chip lõi tứ 1.3ghz với xung nhịp auto đó vì thế mà nó tiết kiệm pin rất tốt ,máy ở chế độ stand by thì nó tắt 3 nhân còn lại và nhân đầu tiên chạy với xung nhịp rất thấp


bây giờ mình thấy chip nào cũng thế hết đó ,1 trong những cách tiết kiệm thông minh ,chạy nền trên tablet thật ra cũng không tốn pin nhiêu pin vì dùng lượng pin của nó khá cao

----------


## jaybee

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

pin A10 là 6340mAH ,theo các bác thì đây là trung bình hay thấp nhỉ vì nhiều con 10" pin có khi lên đến 8000mAh luôn

----------


## truong coi

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

ko tới 3 ngày đâu nếu dùng thường xuyên .ipad air hình như là 8000 hơn nên dùng khá là lâu bù lại trọng lượng nó rất nặng không mang tính di động

----------


## fidd

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

cũng tùy nhu cầu thôi dùng ít và hay tắt kết nối khi không dùng thì có thể kéo tới 3 ngày luôn pin tablet khủng mà thứ ngốn pin nhiều nhất là màn hình và 3G

----------


## dangvanthao

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

mình thấy xem phim liên tục thì thời gian dùng pin keo dài ghê lắm đấy ,không biết A10 xem phim liên tục được bao nhiêu tiếng

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> mình thấy xem phim liên tục thì thời gian dùng pin keo dài ghê lắm đấy ,không biết A10 xem phim liên tục được bao nhiêu tiếng


cái này cũng tùy độ sáng màn hình và âm lượng loa đấy bác .

----------


## tanphatdoor

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

viên pin như thế thì mình nghĩ chiến liên tục chắc cũng được 8h nếu để độ sáng 50% và âm lượng cũng 50 luôn

----------


## stst575

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

nhiều người tham gia quá mấy bác,vào vote cho các bạn nữ lên top thoai
https://www.facebook.com/lenovoviet/app_359900554174717

----------


## Sông Hồng

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

mình thì vote cho thằng bạn rồi giờ vote người khác nữa thì xem ra hơi bất công với nó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## kothemyeuz

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

không biết màn hình A10 có chế độ tùy chỉnh màu sắc theo ý muốn mình không mọi người cái này thấy cũng khá là quan trọng

----------


## nguyentientu4497

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> không biết màn hình A10 có chế độ tùy chỉnh màu sắc theo ý muốn mình không mọi người cái này thấy cũng khá là quan trọng


hình như không có,chỉ có thể chỉnh độ sáng thôi à nhưng âm thanh thì mình thấy chỉnh khá chuyên nghiệp
đồ Lenovo thì thấy họ quan tâm việc tiết kiệm pin lắm

----------


## tunghk54

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

cũng vì cấu hình không khủng nên nó dùng không nhiều pin cho lắm ,máy càng mạnh càng ăn pin là ở đó

----------


## AnhKhoa

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> nhiều người tham gia quá mấy bác,vào vote cho các bạn nữ lên top thoai
> https://www.facebook.com/lenovoviet/app_359900554174717


mấy bạn nữ trả lời ngắn quá để tìm bạn nào trả lời xúc tích ngắn gọn vote ủng hộ 1 vé đi HQ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## giantapta

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> hình như không có,chỉ có thể chỉnh độ sáng thôi à nhưng âm thanh thì mình thấy chỉnh khá chuyên nghiệp
> đồ Lenovo thì thấy họ quan tâm việc tiết kiệm pin lắm


độ sáng khá ổn đó không thấp đâu nhé

----------


## dinhmailam8

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

ai quen với màn hình amoled thì nhìn con này sẽ khác ngay từ màu sắc cho đến độ sáng điều thấp hơn nhưng dùng lâu thì khi nhìn lại amoled thì lại không muốn xài amoled nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## senseo

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

mỗi người mỗi gu mà nhiều người thích ips nhưng cũng có người chỉ thích dùng amoled vì quen mắt rồi .

----------


## nguyenhungcase

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*

mình thích cả 2 luôn nè cái nào cũng đẹp hơn ,độ phân giải càng cao thì màn hình càng đẹp và thể hiện màu sắc chính xác hơn

----------


## pingmax

*Trả lời: [Thắc mắc] Tablet 10" và màn hình chỉ đạt HD thì có bị rỗ ko ?*




> mấy bạn nữ trả lời ngắn quá để tìm bạn nào trả lời xúc tích ngắn gọn vote ủng hộ 1 vé đi HQ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


mình có tham gia nên không vote ai hết hehe ,vote người khác là coi như mình cũng mất 1p hiếu vậy

----------

